# Stoeger 40 cal pistol - Cougar



## FrancoMo (Jan 13, 2009)

Was wondering if any one has seen or bought one of these ? If so what do you think /? 


http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/stoeger_cougar.php


----------



## FrancoMo (Jan 15, 2009)

any info? went and looked at one today and really liked it.


----------



## Terry May (Jan 19, 2009)

It is the exact same pistol as the discontinued Beretta Cougar.  Beretta owns Stoeger and shipped the machinery from Italy to Turkey, and began producing the pistol again, but at a little over half the price of the old Beretta.  According to Guns & Ammo the parts will interchange.  It is the same pistol, made on the same machinery, just with cheaper Turkish labor cost.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I was just going to comment that I'm surprised Stoeger used the name "Cougar" as Beretta had already used it.  The Beratta Cougar was generally well thought of.

Here's a picture of the Beretta:







I would say based on the prices I'm seeing for guns, it should be a pretty good deal.


----------



## dhuss99 (Jan 20, 2009)

My .02 I've had one beretta pistol and one beretta shotgun and took both back to the shop.  Neither would reliably feed any ammo I put in them.  I got a Bersa pistol a few months ago and love it.  Great quality for the price.  Don't think they make a 40 though.


----------



## FrancoMo (Jan 29, 2009)

yeh i bought a Bersa for my wife .380 and she loves it . they don't have a 40 thou


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 30, 2009)

I bought this gun in 9mm for my wife. It is a fine gun. It fits her hands well and has never stove piped on us.


----------



## FrancoMo (Feb 6, 2009)

Just went and picked mine up today , man is it sweet , hardly any recoil , am very happy so far


----------



## scotchleaf (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the .40 - great gun and super accurate


----------

